# Had some fun wood working



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was cleaning up my tying area and found some forgotten balsa I had stashed away. I figured why not, might as well have some fun with it. I hadn't tied a hard bodied popper in years.

Started with small chunks, on small nails for mandrels










Turned them on my Dremel, 80 grit sandpaper to get them rounded and then shaped with 120 grit










Slightly hollowed out the faces with a carving bit on the Dremel and epoxied to size 6 Gama B10S's










Whole lot of paint, Sparkle Glaze, and Hard as Hull for durability later, and then about 6 whole minutes of "tying"



















These should be a lot of fun on smaller flows for bass on light gear. I forgot just how insanely light-weight balsa really is.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

those are awesome!!!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bam! Those are the sh*t that killed Elvis!


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Bam! Those are the sh*t that killed Elvis!


Very Nice!


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome job!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

These were a bit more of a stretch. Only doing the two prototypes for now until I can fish them and see if they are worth more time.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Master


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Man, I'd eat that frog.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

what about a mouse head pattern too?


----------



## Chinhook (Oct 15, 2015)

Those look awesome,what kind if paint do you use?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Chinhook said:


> Those look awesome,what kind if paint do you use?


It's water based craft paint, easily found at WalMart or a craft store like Joann Fabric. Some of the paints I have are standard, some metallic. I top all of them with what is called Sparkle Glaze, which gives the paint a wet look and adds a glittery shimmer.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

See ya finally played with wood again! 
Looking sweet Jaff!


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow!!! Now I gotta start purchasing balsa wood. And why don't I already have a dremel?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Wannab, you don't admit that you don't have a dremel. You will loose your Man Card...


----------

